# Ist Avril Lavigne schwanger?



## beachkini (16 Sep. 2012)

​
*Nachdem bekannt wurde, dass sich Avril Lavigne mit Chad Kroeger verlobt hat, ist es höchstwahrscheinlich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, dass die 27-Jährige für Nachwuchs sorgen wird. Auf der New Yorker Fashion Week wurden nun die Gerüchte gestreut, dass das inzwischen sogar der Fall sein könnte. Unter ihrer Kleidung konnte man angeblich eine kleine Wölbung sehen, wie amerikanische Medien berichten.*

Nach der Fashion Week begab sich die Rockröhre mit ihrem Verlobten erst einmal nach Paris, der Stadt der Liebe. Hier erholt sie sich zunächst von dem Stress in New York.

Aktuell geht sie persönlichen Fragen außerdem ziemlich offensichtlich aus dem Weg – ein Grund mehr für Spekulationen. 

Wir sind gespannt, ob Avril sich bald zu dem möglichen Nachwuchs bekennen wird. Wenn er noch in Planung sein sollte, ist Paris ein wohl ziemlich passender Ort, um die Nachwuchs-Pläne umzusetzen.
(ok-magazin.de)

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-lavigne-shopping-paris-13-09-2012-x5-mq.html


----------



## Mike150486 (16 Sep. 2012)

Na, da bin ich dann mal gespannt 

:thx:


----------



## rastnase (22 Aug. 2014)

schön wäre es ja


----------



## chris85 (24 Aug. 2014)

rastnase schrieb:


> schön wäre es ja



Dir ist schon aufgefallen das die Nachricht 2 Jahre alt ist? Selbst ein Elefant wäre jetzt nicht mehr schwanger.


----------

